# Right hemicolectomy with end colostomy and sigmoid colectomy



## alexandasia (Jan 12, 2011)

A patient had a Right hemicolectomy with end colostomy and sigmoid colectomy
with primary anastomosis done and I am not quite sure how to code this. I have the Right Hemi as 44143 but what about the sigmoid colectomy? is there an additional code or would I be changing what I have so far? The DX is Perforation of right colon, perforation of sigmoid colon with pneumatosis.


----------



## udhokia (Jan 13, 2011)

*owner*

hi i would bill this as follows
44143
44140-5159 for the sigmoid resection because there are two seperate rections done at two diferent locations of the colon so the 59 will allow it to pay seperatly.


----------



## kathyshelton (Jan 13, 2011)

If the splenic flexure was taken down, you can code 44139 (no modifier) add on code


----------



## alexandasia (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! It seems so simple but when you get the slightest bit of doubt in your mind you just want to make sure, so I really got stuck LOL. I will reread the op report and see if the splenic flexure was taken down. Thanks again for all your help


----------

